# Newest set-up



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

This is about 25 gallons. Wanted to share with all of you. 
PH - 5.8 tds - 135 fully cycled and has 3 CRS living well for 1 week now.
Using ADA soil 2 types of anubias, 1 Cardinal plant and dwarf baby tears that I tied down to that white knitting grid and buried. 
Guppies and crs will be coming out to make room for new arrivals.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking good. Can't wait to see new shrimps in there ;-)


----------

